# Garmin Edge 130 Question



## Dagwood_55 (May 22, 2005)

I want/need a computer for my new MTB. I want to log my miles, time and the simple stuff. But I also want to see tracks from TrailForks. I don't really care about the maps and all the other fluff thats on the higher end Garmins. I just want to see where I'm at on the trail/track.

Will the Edge 130 handle this or do I need to move up??


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

No mapping, so you could download tracks as routes, but that's about it.
Finding a 2nd hand 810 may be a better bet.

I can't wait to get a 130  but will keep my 810 for the mapping side of things.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The big advantage to models that offer mapping is that you can just put tracks from trailforks as an overlay to see your relative position along them. This is probably the best mtb use case for navigating prerecorded tracks. You could load these as Courses on both mapping and non-mapping models, and the GPS will give you more navigational feedback. But problems arise due to accuracy. Especially on data that is heavily based on cell phone gps data. So with navigation, you have to deal with not only any positional error of your OWN device, but also the positional error from the source data. What this means is that you'll get LOTS of "off track" warnings, even if you're still on the trail. 

This issue doesn't generally come up for road riding, unless you're riding a route that was recorded on a road that has since been rerouted, which is quite rare.

So all of that to say that the Edge 130 will do most of what you want, but its ability to navigate trailforks tracks is going to be more limited than a mapping model where you can just put the track on the map as an overlay and visually refer to it.


----------



## Dagwood_55 (May 22, 2005)

After doing a little more research, I think a 520 is what I need.


----------

